# Erie this weekend



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Anyone been up there at all this week and have any ice thickness reports? Thinking about making a trip up and just wondering if it will fish.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I'm going up this weekend. My guide on KI says it will be fishable.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Went out of Catawba yesterday 3 guy's one 4 wheeler. I walked my 2 bud's went out on the atv then came back in got me. we were out 2 miles ice was around 6 to 7 inches. We ended up with 5 eye's 2 white bass and some small perch that went back in.Ice was defenitley thicker than we thought it was going to be.Trying it again tommorrow. Good luck and be safe on the ice.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

spinning said:


> I'm going up this weekend. My guide on KI says it will be fishable.


Kelleys is alot different than going off of Catawba. All the fishing at Kelleys is done at the north bay and it gets locked in there. I'm sure they are on 12 inches or so north of KI. Good luck over there! By the way you going out with Joel?


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

I also went off catawba yesterday. Make sure you check as you go. I found as much as 8 inches and as little as 3.5. If i found 3.5 where current is not usually an issue then be carefull. Don't let tracks in the snow make you think it is safe. Check for yourself.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

xtrema said:


> Kelleys is alot different than going off of Catawba. All the fishing at Kelleys is done at the north bay and it gets locked in there. I'm sure they are on 12 inches or so north of KI. Good luck over there! By the way you going out with Joel?




HA! Yes. I got a great package deal at the Fox Den for the whole shabang.  

I'll post pictures when I get back!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

not sure myself but ran in to the game warden and asked him if hes seen anyone fishing there. he told me 3 people fell in yesterday, they all got out though. i think ill wait and stick to small bodies of water for now catchin panfish. 


be careful


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Caught some fish tonight right at dark, fish were finicky, could mark but wouldnt take.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

will be out there friday and saturday in the airboat not confident enough to take the quad yet


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

You better not skunk!!! !#!#



spinning said:


> HA! Yes. I got a great package deal at the Fox Den for the whole shabang.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get back!


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

BREED!!!!! If you jinx me.......I swear......

Besides, you should be doing a fish dance for me so we can have a perch fry!!! 

YOU KNOW I SHARE!!!! 



NewbreedFishing said:


> You better not skunk!!! !#!#


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh kingfisher my short friend i seen a text from jarret the other day is that ur boat. just curious because if it is u should give me a ride out to slay some eyes.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

No JINX here. Just GIT r DONE!:B
Good Luck!




spinning said:


> BREED!!!!! If you jinx me.......I swear......
> 
> Besides, you should be doing a fish dance for me so we can have a perch fry!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW I SHARE!!!!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Was out today and no one should have been. There are many areas i checked where the ice was less than 2 inches thick. One quad already thru. If we get a crowd tomorrow i fear somone will be in the drink!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> Was out today and no one should have been. There are many areas i checked where the ice was less than 2 inches thick. One quad already thru. If we get a crowd tomorrow i fear somone will be in the drink!


Mike The was someone in the water Friday !


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

yes, heard he was riding on an airboat trail. NOT SMART!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> yes, heard he was riding on an airboat trail. NOT SMART!


Yea that was the one guy ! But I did hear of 2 guads and a snowmobile that got wet also ? I bet the Catawba Lot is Full today ? Not GOOD !!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Take heed guy's stay the hell of the erie ice for now...Don't need the reputation of all ice fishermen are idiot's...Even if we have 10 inches of good ice ..People still drive by and make the remark (They are stupid to be on the ice)...My wife does...I just laugh...Be Careful and Safe......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Take heed guy's stay the hell of the erie ice for now...Don't need the reputation of all ice fishermen are idiot's...Even if we have 10 inches of good ice ..People still drive by and make the remark (They are stupid to be on the ice)...My wife does...I just laugh...Be Careful and Safe......JIM.....CL.....


Jim, as much as you try to preach to the masses, they still will go out there. Hopefully, everybody that goes out, comes back in, safe and dry. Good luck out there guys and be safe.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Anybody check out how many people went swimming today? Hopefully nobody, but the idiots are out in mass. I suggest going to the marinas right now, there is still ice there!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> yes, heard he was riding on an airboat trail. NOT SMART!


Mike I rea He was a first timer all by his self. Didn't want to be on the trail becasue it was slushey !!!! Oh well !


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

There are experienced guys out there and some new people that know nothing about it........i have never gone through the ice and hope i never will but i allways take the necary actions and have the equipment to rescue myself.......some people dont think this far ahead

Ice fishing erie gets a bad wrap. But its no different than any other thing that happens day to day......if the reports that are in this thread are the facts then i wouldent go out!......The people that say we are idiot's .........Well ya some of us are.....But it applies to a hell of alot of other things too......Would just like to say hey to the soccor mom in the mini van that passed me today going at least 80 mph on rt. 8 north today in a construction zone with her kids in the back while on the cell phone!!! In the 45 mph zone!

Who's the idiot! At least i will only hurt myself!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

went out again today to see how the ice is holding. Checked a lot more areas that are not good. Managed to pick our way to the fish and got em but its far from safe.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

fishingful said:


> There are experienced guys out there and some new people that know nothing about it........i have never gone through the ice and hope i never will but i allways take the necary actions and have the equipment to rescue myself.......some people dont think this far ahead
> 
> Ice fishing erie gets a bad wrap. But its no different than any other thing that happens day to day......if the reports that are in this thread are the facts then i wouldent go out!......The people that say we are idiot's .........Well ya some of us are.....But it applies to a hell of alot of other things too......Would just like to say hey to the soccor mom in the mini van that passed me today going at least 80 mph on rt. 8 north today in a construction zone with her kids in the back while on the cell phone!!! In the 45 mph zone!
> 
> Who's the idiot! At least i will only hurt myself!


Yep, you are right there. It's just the guys that hear one word about people ice fishing lake erie, then they go with no safety equipment or never even been on the ice before with someone that knows what they are doing. That's what scares me and that's where accidents happen....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Yep, you are right there. It's just the guys that hear one word about people ice fishing lake erie, then they go with no safety equipment or never even been on the ice before with someone that knows what they are doing. That's what scares me and that's where accidents happen....


they are the same guys that get pulled out of the mamuee river during the spring run because their 12 footer with 3 people fliped in flood stage water

there are jerks where ever you go.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have fished it since I was a kid in the early 1950'S,I did miss 8 years 1962 to 1970 good old uncle Sam,I just keep to myself and fish where I want,The thing I can't stand is some do good-er telling me the Ice is not safe,I will decide for my self,,I have been run off the Ice several times by the Coast Guard,I understand they are doing there job,,but I will decide,,,

with all the worry about the ice fisherman,that make their own decisions,,what about the Men and Women serving our country being put in harms way,lets worry about them,,,Iam sure all of us that have been in combat, would have much rather took a chance on the ice on Erie,,that walk point,,

opinions are like ass holes and everyone has one ,,and that is mine


----------

